# 6 and counting.......



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So, in this journal, I will talk about my current bettas and all of my future ones. I know that I am going to be getting more  

My current babies:
Zeus (HM) M
Athena (VTDT) F
Apollo (HM) M
Hercules (VT) M
Jarvis (DTHMFT) M 
Jing Jang (HM) F 

4:2 
Love all of them! I am putting together a sorority, so I am expecting 8 more females, and I am getting another male, a DSCT, soon. Geez, that's going to be A LOT of tanks. Well, I'll have at least six tanks. Hopefully I can get another 10gal and split it between 3, and 2 3gals for the other 2. Still, it's going to make me run for money.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait until you get your sorority going.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks =) I'll be posting a lot of pics 
 This is Apollo; he's so energetic so can't get any good pictures of him. He lost a lot of his tail in a battle with fin rot and platys. 
 This is Hercules. 
 Athena 3 weeks after I got her. 
 And this Jing Jang. Just got her today. She seems to be doing great! I think I am going to breed her to Zeus. He's up next =) 
 This is Zeus! My darling little boy. He's the sweetiest of them all (except Jing Jang) 
 This is Jarvis. He is a great betta to have =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Darn, I can't see the pics!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I think there's a problem with my PC, so a lot of people can't see my pics. I'll post a new album and send a link


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You can make a photobucket and then upload them to there and then all you have to do is insert the URL


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks I'll try that. 

So for my future females I am going to let you guys decide which female gets what name. So I have a Chinese Empress theme (ex. Jing Jang) and these are a 'few' names I picked out: 
1. Yi Jiang (Ying) 
2. Lu Zhi (ZiZi) 
3. Zhang Yan (Yanzy) 
4. Wang Zhi (Wang)
5. Chen Jiao (Chenji) 
6. Yang Yan (Yang)
7. Zhao (Zee) 
8. Fu 
I'll posts the pictures of them when I get them.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

SO, I have offered to adopt 2-3 fish. All from memebers here. 1 male for my 'collection' as some call it, and 1-2 females for my sorority and my 'collection'. 

Current bettas:
Jarvis - my sweetie pie
Jing Jang - the spirit of the gang
Athena - a fiesty little goddess
Zeus - the most mellow betta I have ever seen

Here's my grocery list (thought I would just post this =) ) 

3-5 gallon tank
aquarium sand
java fern
root tabs
heaters and thermometers
driftwood decor
terra cotta pots (make excellent caves
What other bettas do I want? CTs *favorite*, PKs (love'em), EEs, DSs, and 
MORE BABY BETTAS!! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet Mo has java fern.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, but i am spending........(math time) around $27 this week., and I won't have some for awhile. I am stopping at PetCo after I go see Thor, on Sunday. 

No offense, Mo! I love the plants you sent me, it's just that I can't afford it for awhile. Thanks for the suggestion, DQ. 

I'm so excited to start putting together Komodo's tank! I love the look of bright green plants, black sand, and rich brown driftwood <3

I am also planning the permanent tank for Jarvis and a backup tank for Snowbird.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your plans for Komodo 's tank sound great! I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------

